# 4th year running, these same exact weeds come back the same way every year.



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

Doesn't seem to matter what I do. I treat during the year, I apply pre-emergent and post emergent, I do everything I can year after year. Lawn is almost completely weed free (except for the random outbreaks I have posted about) and really stays green and nice.

Except for this weed.. This one same weed that keeps haunting me..




























I'll end up killing them again this year, just like in March last year, just like March 2020 and 2019, using a combo of MSM and Celsius and then a blast of Image, but I want to know if it's possible to just stop it from happening. I am not having huge weed outbreaks everywhere, I dont even see this weed everywhere, its once again in the same section of the lawn and fence that it was before.

Is there anything to try different for the next 12 months or will I just be back again in 2023 doing this same thing yet again? Heck, I am just recycling this post almost now because I went out this week and it looks exactly like it did a year ago.

All I can think is that it's coming from the neighbors yard as it starts along the fence line and then makes its way into my yard. It's manageable and will just take a few years of spraying, its just terribly annoying to keep having to go through this.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

What is that? Is that a golden raintree sprout? Looks woody on the stem.


----------



## ruscar (Oct 8, 2021)

> Is that a golden raintree sprout?


Exactly what it looks like to me. Had one in my yard and had same looking sprouts every spring.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

@Skenny what pre-emergent are you using? I would expect isoxaben to prevent this one if you get it down at the right time of year.


----------



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

ruscar said:


> > Is that a golden raintree sprout?
> 
> 
> Exactly what it looks like to me. Had one in my yard and had same looking sprouts every spring.


So you are saying it might not be a weed but just a tree trying to have babies?



ionicatoms said:


> @Skenny what pre-emergent are you using? I would expect isoxaben to prevent this one if you get it down at the right time of year.


This one: https://www.fertilome.com/product/turf-ornamental-weed-grass-stopper-12-lbs

I put it down in January and then a second app start of March.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I have an issue with popcorn trees trying to seed each season. They are easy to track down and pull in my short turf. Prodiamine has had zero effect on them. I've mixed in Simazine starting last fall so we will see how this season goes.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Skenny said:


> So you are saying it might not be a weed but just a tree trying to have babies?


Well, yeah. It could be. I guess I was asking if you've identified it and if there is a particular tree near enough that all adds up to a known species. Knowing the species may help with formulating a plan.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

I would love to know if a pre emergent exists for trees! My shrub and flower beds require a ton of maintenance after those trees drop their seeds and of course they drop seeds at different times requiring season long maintenance. I've tried prodiamine, dithiopyr and preen without success.

Mowing takes care of any seedlings that germinate in the lawn, so I don't worry about them.


----------



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

ionicatoms said:


> Skenny said:
> 
> 
> > So you are saying it might not be a weed but just a tree trying to have babies?
> ...


I never thought of this. There are a bunch of palm trees back there and a few others. Here are some pictures of the trees, which I think are mostly dead but the neighbor wont cut them down, which is a whole different problem..










Every year it starts in the same spot, which is right around under this tree, it looks like its mostly a corpse but I did see a few green shoots coming off of it:










Here is what it looks like under the tree on the fence where the infection starts. Ignore the leaves and dirt, its not time to clean and mulch it yet from the winter:



















Here are a few closer up pictures of the "weed":


----------



## saeroner (Jun 2, 2020)

Plant one in a large pot and let it get real big


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I've never inspected one of these up close IRL but comparing the photos, I do think you're looking at Koelreuteria paniculata
(https://www.wikiwand.com/en/Koelreuteria_paniculata).

Gallery (a.i. isoxaben) isn't labeled for seedling beds, so I think you may have success with it. I would mix it at the high rate and spray it in your problem areas sometime in January. Or you could do like I do and spray once in October and again in January (I'm in Gainesville). Isoxaben is in short supply over at solutionsstores.com at the moment, so you may have to shop around a bit if you are looking to get straight isoxaben quickly.

If isoxaben doesn't work, it would be good to know and there are others that are even more potent to try, but don't think I would necessarily start with them.


----------



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

saeroner said:


> Plant one in a large pot and let it get real big


I mean.. sure? I'll actually go do this and see what happens in a few months. Will be our science experiment.



ionicatoms said:


> olutionsstores.com


What brands should I be looking at for this? I have never purchased this chemical or used it.


----------



## pp6000v2 (Mar 8, 2021)

The tree itself never bothered me (it was actually one of the nicer trees I had at my last house), it's the jadera bug swarms that come for the seed pods....


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

This is what I use: https://www.domyown.com/isoxaben-75-wg-p-16620.html
I don't know when it's going to be back in stock. I have another dose sitting in my garage, so I'm good up until September. Hope it comes in by then!

If you don't mind paying more, this is the same thing: https://www.domyown.com/gallery-75-df-specialty-herbicide-p-1499.html

or if you want granular, you could go with something like https://www.domyown.com/fertilome-broadleaf-weed-control-with-gallery-p-2016.html

I see there's also a combo product that would replace the fertilome you've been using: https://www.domyown.com/crew-specialty-herbicide-p-23122.html it contains both isoxaben and dithiopyr (at twice the concentration of the product you linked).


----------



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

pp6000v2 said:


> The tree itself never bothered me (it was actually one of the nicer trees I had at my last house), it's the jadera bug swarms that come for the seed pods....


Oh man, I have so many of those things all over the backyard. They show up for a few months then go away. Right now they are out there in force and love hanging out by these weed/sapling things.

Not much else to update, I sprayed both MSM and Celsius on them and some were knocked out and the rest sit there. I need to go out and just pull them all up I guess. They dont seem to be spreading much over what I posted before, so maybe they really are just dropped off the tree and now that the tree has leaves that is done with.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Use google lens to identify the weed.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

learningeveryday said:


> Use google lens to identify the weed.


The Picture This app says it's a Golden Rain Tree. Could be a Chinaberry tree as well.


----------



## pp6000v2 (Mar 8, 2021)

Skenny said:


> Oh man, I have so many of those things all over the backyard. They show up for a few months then go away. Right now they are out there in force and love hanging out by these weed/sapling things.
> 
> Not much else to update, I sprayed both MSM and Celsius on them and some were knocked out and the rest sit there. I need to go out and just pull them all up I guess. They dont seem to be spreading much over what I posted before, so maybe they really are just dropped off the tree and now that the tree has leaves that is done with.


I have one of the trees right behind my fence in the utility easement but has grown large enough to start dropping stuff in my back yard. Lucky you that the seeds stayed right near the tree that dropped them. I have them scattered and coming up all over my property. They're easy enough to just pick them as weeds while I'm mowing or otherwise in the lawn, but man... those birds and squirrels did me dirty with how they distributed those seeds.


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

Redtwin said:


> learningeveryday said:
> 
> 
> > Use google lens to identify the weed.
> ...


China berry trees are ridiculously prolific. We had several of them at our old house, and short of using some pretty noxious chemicals, you can't really kill them. I don't wish that problem on anyone. The good thing about them though, is that if you have one nearby, they're super easy to identify because of their seeds, and flowers.


----------



## Skenny (Feb 4, 2019)

Well to the people who thought it might be a tree...




























I looked over at one of our big gardenia bushes last night and saw this sticking out of the top. Pulled it right out and it matches the small version this thread started with. Someone suggested putting one in a pot and see if it would grow, well, this was the same thing. It was 8+ feet tall when I took it out and the leaves match.

Good catch from you all. I guess now I know what it is.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

That's a red trumpet vine. It's as bad a Virginia Creeper around here.


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

I keep getting crepe myrtle seedlings. Anything to prevent or kill these?


----------



## tjtennispro (Sep 16, 2021)

Would like to know also



Jagermeister said:


> I keep getting crepe myrtle seedlings. Anything to prevent or kill these?


----------

